# GOT MY 2 SUBS TODAY



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

FUCKEN A


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice choice! I hope more people head in that direction. I am sick of Kicker and JL being the go-to sub choice.


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 23 2011, 07:18 PM~19944658
> *Nice choice! I hope more people head in that direction. I am sick of Kicker and JL being the go-to sub choice.
> *


To tell you the truth I was actually going with some kicker L5 or some other ones but that queer djbizz convinced me to get these beasts


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Feb 23 2011, 10:30 PM~19944746
> *To tell you the truth I was actually going with some kicker L5 or some other ones but that queer djbizz convinced me to get these beasts
> *


lol, just wait my friend. You will never go back to that run-of-the-mill shit


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 23 2011, 07:35 PM~19944803
> *lol, just wait my friend. You will never go back to that run-of-the-mill shit
> *


:werd:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Plans ? what level are they?


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 23 2011, 08:57 PM~19945721
> *Plans ? what level are they?
> *


my plans for these subs are going sealed i know every one says ported but I dont have the resources for doing a ported box much less the knowledge to properly make a ported box. These subs are Level 3 12s 600rms but djbizz1 says they are under rated


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Feb 23 2011, 06:05 PM~19944536
> *FUCKEN A
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

i got my L7's yesterday.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 23 2011, 06:18 PM~19944658
> *Nice choice! I hope more people head in that direction. I am sick of Kicker and JL being the go-to sub choice.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 23 2011, 10:01 PM~19946489
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> i got my L7's yesterday.
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Feb 23 2011, 09:19 PM~19946682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 23 2011, 10:19 PM~19946687
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Doing a ported isn't really that hard if you use aero ports. Here is a link to the port calculator and also one for calculating port displacement. All you need to know is what volume your box will be and the hz you want to tune it to. I'd use at least 1 4" port per driver.

http://www.psp-inc.com/tools.html

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/enc...ume-calculator/


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 23 2011, 11:04 PM~19947093
> *Doing a ported isn't really that hard if you use aero ports. Here is a link to the port calculator and also one for calculating port displacement. All you need to know is what volume your box will be and the hz you want to tune it to. I'd use at least 1 4" port per driver.
> 
> http://www.psp-inc.com/tools.html
> ...


kool thanks bro ill check it out


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Direct Copy audio... LOL :uh:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 24 2011, 08:27 AM~19948270
> *Direct Copy audio... LOL  :uh:
> *


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 23 2011, 10:18 PM~19944658
> *Nice choice! I hope more people head in that direction. I am sick of Kicker and JL being the go-to sub choice.
> *



if local shops would sell other brands then the big names they might sell more, and I caint belive people are payin some of these prices for kicker etc.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian+Feb 24 2011, 08:27 AM~19948270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sundown, IA, DC, RE, all use the same build houses for many of their products iirc

Ill stick to Fi, RF & DD


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Aye can anyone else tell me more about this brand, model? I was gonna go with the JL's cuz I have in the past, but now I'm curious bout these (no ****) And how much did these go for? I'm about to get some subs for my 72 MC real quick and inquiring minds want to know :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 25 2011, 03:29 AM~19957066
> *Aye can anyone else tell me more about this brand, model? I was gonna go with the JL's cuz I have in the past, but now I'm curious bout these (no ****) And how much did these go for? I'm about to get some subs for my 72 MC real quick and inquiring minds want to know  :biggrin:
> *


after watching a couple of youtube videos I seen and one that djbizz1 made of the sub he won convinced me to get these subs and these subs you buy them at different prices I paid about $300 for both of these


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 25 2011, 05:29 AM~19957066
> *Aye can anyone else tell me more about this brand, model? I was gonna go with the JL's cuz I have in the past, but now I'm curious bout these (no ****) And how much did these go for? I'm about to get some subs for my 72 MC real quick and inquiring minds want to know  :biggrin:
> *


what do you want to know


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 25 2011, 11:26 AM~19958923
> *what do you want to know
> *


Just wondering how they compare to name brand (or more commonly used subs) and wheres a good place to find them. Never really got to much into audio shit, I usually just ran Infinity Kappas for componets and JL's for subs. :biggrin:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 24 2011, 11:46 PM~19955215
> *Rusty is a good guy
> Sundown, IA, DC, RE, all use the same build houses for many of their products iirc
> 
> ...


He's a guy who nobody in the industry likes because he buys their product, tears it down, and makes a poor copy of it. He doesn't know why designs are the way they are, doesn't know how to change them, or how to improve them. Have you seen anything change on a DC model since they started? Why is it that for the most part they are RE's designs from 2006?

Sundown, IA, DC, and RE DO NOT all use the same build house for everything, and if they did, that still doesn't make them the same quality, or the same sub. As a matter of fact, 2 of those brands have products that come from a build house in the US and I'll give you a hint, it's not DC or RE.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Feb 26 2011, 12:25 AM~19963411
> *He's a guy who nobody in the industry likes because he buys their product, tears it down, and makes a poor copy of it.  He doesn't know why designs are the way they are, doesn't know how to change them, or how to improve them.  Have you seen anything change on a DC model since they started?  Why is it that for the most part they are RE's designs from 2006?
> 
> Sundown, IA, DC, and RE DO NOT all use the same build house for everything, and if they did, that still doesn't make them the same quality, or the same sub.  As a matter of fact, 2 of those brands have products that come from a build house in the US and I'll give you a hint, it's not DC or RE.
> *


Rusty has always been a-1 with me in and out of the lanes, nothing but love for the guy.. but yes you are right about DC and old RE, at least he stuck with the old RE designs instead of the new bullshit :0. As far as him knowing the inner workings of products I cannot speak on that since we never get into that type of shit....the product he sells is solid and does well.....

Last I knew Jacob was using 2 korean and 1 chinese build house for his amps and the mid-low level subs were outsourced but the big shit was assembled in the states. They do share the same build houses for their products as the brands I named and several others as well. Whether or not they all spring for the same features or level of parts may be a different story. 

And my subs are built in Vegas im awesome lol


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 26 2011, 02:06 AM~19964129
> *Rusty has always been a-1 with me in and out of the lanes, nothing but love for the guy.. but yes you are right about DC and old RE, at least he stuck with the old RE designs instead of the new bullshit  :0. As far as him knowing the inner workings of products I cannot speak on that since we never get into that type of shit....the product he sells is solid and does well.....
> 
> Last I knew Jacob was using 2 korean and 1 chinese build house for his amps and the mid-low level subs were outsourced but the big shit was assembled in the states. They do share the same build houses for their products as the brands I named and several others as well. Whether or not they all spring for the same features or level of parts may be a different story.
> ...


Shows what you know  

EVERYTHING DC is made in China and some of it is assembled here. If you take all the parts and put them together here, you can legally say it's "Made in USA". I know for a fact the Level 2's are made 100% in China and they don't even test them before they leave DC.

Why would he want the new RE designs? Shouldn't he have his own designs instead of copying everybody else and not having a clue why subs are the way they are? If he product was solid and did well, why have all the competitors that use them gotten rid of them, and a large part of their dealer network dropped them?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Feb 26 2011, 09:36 AM~19965099
> *Shows what you know
> 
> EVERYTHING DC is made in China and some of it is assembled here.  If you take all the parts and put them together here, you can legally say it's "Made in USA".  I know for a fact the Level 2's are made 100% in China and they don't even test them before they leave DC.
> ...


As far as their performance everyone that I know that runs/ran the LVL 4's and XL's are satisfied with their performance and the few installs that Ive done using them they performed as expected. I haven't touched anything from the lower levels, so I cannot speak on them. Now them being from China and other lines just being assembled in the USA your beloved Sundown is guilty of the same thing unless that has changed recently . It sounds like you have some beef with Rusty which is all well and good, but you are knocking him for certain things that several brands are guilty of and thats a bit odd. I dont run his subs nor would I ever and the same applies for Sundown. Neither brand is as good as Fi/AA or Digital Designs imo


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 26 2011, 09:06 AM~19965439
> *As far as their performance everyone that I know that runs/ran the LVL 4's and XL's are satisfied with their performance and the few installs  that Ive done using them they performed as expected. I haven't touched anything from the lower levels, so I cannot speak on them. Now them being from China and other lines just being assembled in the USA your beloved Sundown is guilty of the same thing unless that has changed recently  . It sounds like you have some beef with Rusty which is all well and good, but you are knocking him for certain things that several brands are guilty of and thats a bit odd. I dont run his subs nor would I ever and the same applies for Sundown. Neither brand is as good as Fi/AA or Digital Designs imo
> *


man i did a month ago those fi 18 in a blazer and the were nasty. i wish more of my customers got away from main stream stuff. but in az we have rockford.. mtx..vega.. diamond.. soundstream .. like down the street from my shop its hard to make them try new stuff but im workin on it.. and about two weeks ago i did 4 18 ssa audio on 2 4500 sundowns and it was sick too..but this summer im building a shop car and i will make some of there minds change..doing it big in az.. :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 26 2011, 11:33 AM~19965560
> *man i did a month ago those fi 18 in a blazer and the were nasty. i wish more of my customers got away from main stream stuff. but in az we have rockford.. mtx..vega.. diamond.. soundstream .. like down the street from my shop its hard to make them try new stuff but im workin on it.. and about two weeks ago i did 4 18 ssa audio on 2 4500 sundowns and it was sick too..but this summer im building a shop car and i will make some of there minds change..doing it big in az.. :biggrin:
> *


RF amps are the shit


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 26 2011, 08:00 PM~19968990
> *RF amps are the shit
> *


so you like them or not . not understaning the mad face..


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 26 2011, 10:31 PM~19969214
> *so you like them or not . not understaning the mad face..
> *


love them


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 26 2011, 11:06 AM~19965439
> *As far as their performance everyone that I know that runs/ran the LVL 4's and XL's are satisfied with their performance and the few installs  that Ive done using them they performed as expected. I haven't touched anything from the lower levels, so I cannot speak on them. Now them being from China and other lines just being assembled in the USA your beloved Sundown is guilty of the same thing unless that has changed recently  . It sounds like you have some beef with Rusty which is all well and good, but you are knocking him for certain things that several brands are guilty of and thats a bit odd. I dont run his subs nor would I ever and the same applies for Sundown. Neither brand is as good as Fi/AA or Digital Designs imo
> *


I didn't say nothing from Sundown was made in China. The difference is they say on the box they are made in China and they don't say "it's made in America" like DC strokes. Sundown isn't misleading. Other companies don't mislead either, they may not advertise, but they don't mislead.

Fi/AA makes good stuff, I'm friends with people there. I don't mean "I talked to him in IM's once" either. If you're still strokin the DD boner, maybe one day you'll learn, they're running the Chinese gambit too.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Feb 27 2011, 10:23 AM~19971336
> *I didn't say nothing from Sundown was made in China.  The difference is they say on the box they are made in China and they don't say "it's made in America" like DC strokes.  Sundown isn't misleading.  Other companies don't mislead either, they may not advertise, but they don't mislead.
> 
> Fi/AA makes good stuff, I'm friends with people there.  I don't mean "I talked to him in IM's once" either.  If you're still strokin the DD boner, maybe one day you'll learn, they're running the Chinese gambit too.
> *


I cannot speak on the labeling of the DC subs because I cannot confirm or deny that I do know that the subs I installed for a few people WERE built in the US w/motors that came from overseas which is no different than your beloved Sundown. Fact of the matter is you have beef with Rusty and are making it a point to talk down on him in every way possible.

And get it right FI/AA makes GREAT stuff, SD isnt on their level in technology, performance, or quality. Like you I am very good friends with people there no I dont mean "I chatted with them on IM once" either. And the only boner stroking is with you and Jacob/sundown but its really cute  None of the 11 DD subs that I own or the 30+ that I had at one time are chinese. I dont run konaki homie, maybe you will learn


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 27 2011, 12:58 PM~19972074
> *I cannot speak on the labeling of the DC subs because I cannot confirm or deny that I do know that the subs I installed for a few people WERE built in the US w/motors that came from overseas which is no different than your beloved Sundown. Fact of the matter is you have beef with Rusty and are making it a point to talk down on him in every way possible.
> 
> And get it right FI/AA makes GREAT stuff, SD isnt on their level in technology, performance, or quality. Like you I am very good friends with people there no I dont mean "I chatted with them on IM once" either. And the only boner stroking is with you and Jacob/sundown but its really cute  None of the 11 DD subs that I own or the 30+ that I had at one time are chinese. I dont run konaki homie, maybe you will learn
> *


What if I told you some of Sundown's motors came from California? Ever think about that Mr. Industry Insider? Fact of the matter is, consumers have good and bad experiences with him, industry affiliates have nothing good to say about him. I don't know how they stay in business when they haven't made a new product in years other than the LVL2 8" that is a poor copy of the Sundown SA8.

I'd like to know how it is that you "know" these people. Do you hang out with them on weekends? Did you know them before they were running these companies? How do you know the ones you've owned aren't Chinese? Just because you paid too much doesn't mean it was made in the US, and just because what you have was made in the US doesn't mean they all are.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Feb 23 2011, 07:30 PM~19944746
> *To tell you the truth I was actually going with some kicker L5 or some other ones but that queer djbizz convinced me to get these beasts
> *



:x: port dat bitch! don't hold dem back! if u can make a square box, u can make a ported box! :twak: :buttkick: :fool2:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Feb 28 2011, 08:55 AM~19978688
> *What if I told you some of Sundown's motors came from California?  Ever think about that Mr. Industry Insider?  Fact of the matter is, consumers have good and bad experiences with him, industry affiliates have nothing good to say about him.  I don't know how they stay in business when they haven't made a new product in years other than the LVL2 8" that is a poor copy of the Sundown SA8.
> 
> I'd like to know how it is that you "know" these people.  Do you hang out with them on weekends?  Did you know them before they were running these companies?  How do you know the ones you've owned aren't Chinese?  Just because you paid too much doesn't mean it was made in the US, and just because what you have was made in the US doesn't mean they all are.
> *


Then I would tell you good for them being from California, where their product comes from isnt an issue or a concern to me. Consumers have good and bad experiences with every company thats out there, thats just the nature of the beast. You cant please everyone all of the time. And you dont have to constantly make new products or revisions to old ones. If it isnt broke dont fix it, they have their niche.


And I know lots of people from competing in DB Drag, USAC, and IASCA many moons ago. And yes I did know them since RF and DD were my brands of choice since the early 90s for RF and DD 99ish. I started using Blueprint 1203's & RE HC's when everyone was dick riding Dan Wiggins and the Brahma. I went to Fi after the sale to USamps since Scott was the brains behind the company. And considering I paid less for a 9515 & 9917than most people pay for fully loaded BTL's, LVL 5's etc. its safe to say I didn't pay too much for anything lil homie. I know my subs werent chinese due to the time period that I bought them and I know where the parts came from. But enjoy the taste of Jacobs balls and keep on hating Rusty, it just makes you look like a jealous little man


----------



## teambassick (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll jump into this thread......

So I assume this a bashing on DC because of the owner and the dislike of the product. Everyone has their opinions, based on whatever truths they might have found out from the information they collected. 

I personally can say I'll continue running DC based on my friendship and loyality to Rusty. I run them in all of my vehicles. Four LVL4 XL's for SPL, One LVL3 12 for SQ and Two Mod 15's for daily. Are they the best? NO. Am I happy? Completely.

However, to personally attack the man and call his stuff knock offs or old design and to come up with a new desgin is a bit stretched. Not saying your point isn't valid but, why the hate? 

You ask how he stays in business? By busting his ass! China, Taiwan, India or U.S. where ever the parts come from they are assembled here, except for the lvl 2. For the price points the woofers are at and for the quality you get it is very competitive. I am not sure who in the industry dislikes Rusty but, all of they ones I have casually met have nothing but, respect for him.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

Drama


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Feb 28 2011, 04:48 PM~19981375
> *Drama
> *


It's more like a pissing contest. :happysad:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teambassick+Feb 28 2011, 12:41 PM~19979848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not at all, that guy is dogging Rusty and his company for no reason.... he sounds a bit jealous because like Ive said Rusty is a great guy and I have nothing but good to say about him....


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

At this point in time, does it really matter if its US made?

I find it virtually impossible to buy something thats 100 % US made. There is no way in hell everything inside an amp is US (Transistors or tubes, Capacitors, Resistors, 
Inductors)


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 28 2011, 09:18 AM~19979313
> *:x: port dat bitch!  don't hold dem back! if u can make a square box, u can make a ported box!  :twak:  :buttkick:  :fool2:
> *


of course bro ill make a ported box this is what i was helped out on


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 28 2011, 11:46 AM~19979492
> *Then I would tell you good for them being from California, where their product comes from isnt an issue or a concern to me. Consumers have good and bad experiences with every company thats out there, thats just the nature of the beast. You cant please everyone all of the time. And you dont have to constantly make new products or revisions to old ones. If it isnt broke dont fix it, they have their niche.
> And I know lots of people from competing in DB Drag, USAC, and IASCA many moons ago. And yes I did know them since RF and DD were my brands of choice since the early 90s for RF and DD 99ish. I started using Blueprint 1203's & RE HC's when everyone was dick riding Dan Wiggins and the Brahma. I went to Fi after the sale to USamps since Scott was the brains behind the company. And considering I paid less for a 9515 & 9917than most people pay for fully loaded BTL's, LVL 5's etc. its safe to say I didn't pay too much for anything lil homie. I know my subs werent chinese due to the time period that I bought them and I know where the parts came from.  But enjoy the taste of Jacobs balls and keep on hating Rusty, it just makes you look like a jealous little man
> *


If you don't improve products, every other company that improves products leaves you behind. That's how technology advances. The nitch they have is cutting their dealers throats (the ones left anyway) and keep selling stuff because of people raving about it like it's the best thing ever because the only other stuff they've had was total crap. When I say "know people" I mean actually know them. I mean having dinner with their families, have their personal phone numbers, talking to them nearly every day. You don't "know" any manufacturers like that. And speaking of which, since you seem to think you know where everything is made, care to list what build houses are used? After all, if they're all built by the same place, you know what they are.

Why do you keep going back to the fact that I know Jacob? If I know him, does that instantly make me on his nuts? If so, they taste delicious. I'm not jealous of anybody that couldn't design his way out of a paper bag. I've personally designed more subs than he has, and he owns a manufacturer.



> _Originally posted by teambassick+Feb 28 2011, 12:41 PM~19979848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're absolutely correct. If you know how to deal with the Chinese, you can get a good product out of them. Every part in a DC comes from China, it's just glued together here. It would seem that SOMEBODY would know that when stroking the validity of "made in USA". As far as amps go, there are only 2 amp build houses in the US, and all those components come from asian markets, not necessarily China. Korea has build houses that make solid amps, China still lacks.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 28 2011, 10:35 PM~19985576
> *At this point in time, does it really matter if its US made?
> 
> I find it virtually impossible to buy something thats 100 % US made. There is no way in hell everything inside an amp is US (Transistors or tubes, Capacitors, Resistors,
> ...


well, hurry da fu#k up.. i want to see this shit already! :fool2:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Ok little lady, you dont know me nor do you know who and or what I have done so stop talking out of your ass. I dont name drop so dont try to bait me into doing so, think what you want and Ill know the truth. But yes you are right those that dont evolve do get left behind, but that isnt the issue here. You came in here talking down on Rusty and DC from the start when none of that was nec. Good for you and the countless subs that you have designed. Where has that gotten you? Are you jealous since you have "done so much" and rusty hasnt yet he has his own brand and is getting his? Get real, you sound like a bitter woman that cant do anything other than hate. 
Zenon for SAZ and SAX, SAE are chinese but I dont know the build house, and Chunglam or Kaya for the 4500d I may be mistaken on that one.

No the fact that you know him doesnt mean you are on his balls, but your actions all over the internet SHOW that you are on his dick like stink on shit.
oh and since by your own admission "china lacks" when it comes to building amps why does Sundown have amps built there?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 1 2011, 10:38 PM~19993169
> *Ok little lady, you dont know me nor do you know who and or what I have done so stop talking out of your ass. I dont name drop so dont try to bait me into doing so, think what you want and Ill know the truth. But yes you are right those that dont evolve do get left behind, but that isnt the issue here. You came in here talking down on Rusty and DC from the start when none of that was nec. Good for you and the countless subs that you have designed. Where has that gotten you? Are you jealous since you have "done so much" and rusty hasnt yet he has his own brand and is getting his? Get real, you sound like a bitter woman that cant do anything other than hate.
> Zenon for SAZ and SAX, SAE are chinese but I dont know the build house, and Chunglam or Kaya for the 4500d I may be mistaken on that one.
> 
> ...


You don't know who I am or what I've done, so it would seem you're a bit hypocritical. What you're saying is, you don't know anybody? I don't have my own brand because I don't want my own brand. I have 2 other companies I run doing things I enjoy that are more profitable and less idiots to deal with.

I started with voicing my opinion of DC and you won't come out of his ass to see what's going on in the rest of the world before you went apeshit. Everything I stated you AGREED WITH, and still cry like a little baby because the truth hurts. Since you're not the most literate person here, I'll break it down for you. 

lack
–noun
1. deficiency or absence of something needed, desirable, or customary: lack of money; lack of skill.
2. something missing or needed: After he left, they really felt the lack.
–verb (used with object)
3. to be without or deficient in: to lack ability; to lack the necessities of life.
4. to fall short in respect of: He lacks three votes to win.
–verb (used without object)
5. to be absent or missing, as something needed or desirable: Three votes are lacking to make a majority.
—Verb phrase
6. lack in, to be short of or deficient in: What he lacks in brains, he makes up for in brawn. 

This means they don't have the full capacity to make high quality amps in a full range. There are 2 build houses that can make an alright amp in China, the SAE line was made at one of them. If you knew everything you thought you did, you'd also know that the only SAE amps that were available, haven't been in over a year, which means they DON'T have any amps made there. Furthermore, the only SAE amp was a 1200, because China can't make a very good stable amp over 1500 watts. The "E" in SAE stands for entry, meaning it wasn't to the same quality standard as the SAZ. You couldn't run it below rated impedance or above 15.0v. But, I'm sure you knew that because you know everything there is to know about the audio industry.

This is interesting, you say everybodies stuff is made at the same build house but "don't know" on 2 out of the 3 things you listed (that aren't necessarily correct either) and you're dodging the whole subject of subs which is where it got started. This wasn't even a "where is Sundown made" debate, so why don't you say where the subs are built, and how it's "the same" for all these other brands also?


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 2 2011, 07:29 AM~19996112
> *You don't know who I am or what I've done, so it would seem you're a bit hypocritical.  What you're saying is, you don't know anybody?  I don't have my own brand because I don't want my own brand.  I have 2 other companies I run doing things I enjoy that are more profitable and less idiots to deal with.
> 
> I started with voicing my opinion of DC and you won't come out of his ass to see what's going on in the rest of the world before you went apeshit.  Everything I stated you AGREED WITH, and still cry like a little baby because the truth hurts.  Since you're not the most literate person here, I'll break it down for you.
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 2 2011, 09:29 AM~19996112
> *You don't know who I am or what I've done, so it would seem you're a bit hypocritical.  What you're saying is, you don't know anybody?  I don't have my own brand because I don't want my own brand.  I have 2 other companies I run doing things I enjoy that are more profitable and less idiots to deal with.
> 
> I started with voicing my opinion of DC and you won't come out of his ass to see what's going on in the rest of the world before you went apeshit.  Everything I stated you AGREED WITH, and still cry like a little baby because the truth hurts.  Since you're not the most literate person here, I'll break it down for you.
> ...


All that typing and you haven't said shit...... no matter how you slice it you come off as a jealous little bitch. And no I didnt agree with everything you said, Rusty is a great guy and his product has been more than satisfactory for the people that Ive used it for. You may be an elitist snob and want to knock the man for personal reasons but that doesnt change shit. I could care less what the E in sae stands for or what their availability is/was. Dont try to backpedal and speak on other aspects. Fact of the matter is they are chinese amps. I never said I knew everything, but amazingly i could answer all the questions you had. So tell me why build/market/sell an amp that isnt up the same quality as your other lines? It doesnt make sense. So if an amp cant play below rated impedence or above a certain voltage the quality isnt up to par? 

And based off of your response you are the one with literacy problems and lack reading comprehension. I do know who you are and quite a bit about you, but thats not important. You claim I dont know anyone "in the industry" and you are very mistaken, Im not naming names or companies so think what you will little lady.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 2 2011, 09:44 PM~20001089
> *All that typing and you haven't said shit...... no matter how you slice it you come off as a jealous little bitch. And no I didnt agree with everything you said, Rusty is a great guy and his product has been more than satisfactory for the people that Ive used it for. You may be an elitist snob and want to knock the man for personal reasons but that doesnt change shit. I could care less what the E in sae stands for or what their availability is/was. Dont try to backpedal and speak on other aspects. Fact of the matter is they are chinese amps. I never said I knew everything, but amazingly i could answer all the questions you had. So tell me  why build/market/sell an amp that isnt up the same quality as your other lines? It doesnt make sense. So if an amp cant play below rated impedence or above a certain voltage the quality isnt up to par?
> 
> And based off of your response you are the one with literacy problems and lack reading comprehension. I do know who you are and quite a bit about you, but thats not important. You claim I dont know anyone "in the industry" and you are very mistaken, Im not naming names or companies so think what you will little lady.
> *


Do you have a learning disability? I've said a lot, and people get it, except you. YOU agreed they copied RE's 5 year old designs, YOU agreed not updating technology leaves a company behind. I'm failing to see how I'm "jealous". If I make more money, to do less work, and not have to deal with morons all day, that makes me jealous? I'm not backpedaling on anything, you said their amps are made in China which is false. They don't have a current model and haven't in a while that was made there. I said they used to, explained it and it's distinction in their product line. You keep stroking DC as being made in USA when they themselves have products from China that don't even get inspected before shipping, when everything they have is from China and glued together in the USA if it wasn't assembled in China.

You haven't answered my question. You gave 1/3 of the info on amps and absolutely nothing on the subs. Believe it or not, the subs are part of the product line AND specifically something you brought up about build location. So are you gonna name those sub build houses that are supposedly the same across other brands, or are you gonna dodge it and go back to hanging off Rusty's nuts because he gave you a "deal"?

Why have a line that isn't up to the standards of the other product? You gotta have an entry level model to accommodate a different budget. The SAZ and SAX line are designed to work beyond how they are rated for, because people do it regardless, and it stays reliable. If you want cheap, you go entry level and don't expect more of it than it's advertised for.

If you know who I am, why not share with the group? You won't name names because you don't know anybody. You're just like everybody else talking shit so people will like you and think you know something when you don't.


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

ima be getting some of these real soon :biggrin: ...wat amp would yall recomend...ima get two 15's Series 9500


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 3 2011, 12:46 PM~20006394
> *Do you have a learning disability?  I've said a lot, and people get it, except you.  YOU agreed they copied RE's 5 year old designs, YOU agreed not updating technology leaves a company behind.  I'm failing to see how I'm "jealous".  If I make more money, to do less work, and not have to deal with morons all day, that makes me jealous?  I'm not backpedaling on anything, you said their amps are made in China which is false.  They don't have a current model and haven't in a while that was made there.  I said they used to, explained it and it's distinction in their product line.  You keep stroking DC as being made in USA when they themselves have products from China that don't even get inspected before shipping, when everything they have is from China and glued together in the USA if it wasn't assembled in China.
> 
> You haven't answered my question.  You gave 1/3 of the info on amps and absolutely nothing on the subs.  Believe it or not, the subs are part of the product line AND specifically something you brought up about build location.  So are you gonna name those sub build houses that are supposedly the same across other brands, or are you gonna dodge it and go back to hanging off Rusty's nuts because he gave you a "deal"?
> ...


I do believe that you are the one with the learning disability since not once have I harped about DC being made in the USA. If you could read you would see that I said


> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 27 2011, 12:58 PM~19972074
> *I cannot speak on the labeling of the DC subs because I cannot confirm or deny that I do know that the subs I installed for a few people WERE built in the US w/motors that came from overseas which is no different than your beloved Sundown.
> *


You came in here bashing rusty as a person for no reason. I initially spoke on him as a person and the experience that I have had with his product. If his brand is so inferior and he is so far behind the times why cry like a bitch every five seconds and just let him fall on his face if everything you say is true. Good for you and your amazing income situation and you very well may not be jealous but your actions show otherwise. And you are very wrong I don't have any sort of deal with him, I don't own his product, I don't sell it, I don't recommend it much, nor do I run it. Like I said I have my preferred brands and I believe that they are better than DC and SD and I'm not a bitch like you, I don't have to dickride and try to look cool online. Do a little reading. I don't need people to like me online, this isn't an e-popularity contest and I could give 2 shits about if Im liked respected or cool with anyone on any website. Think what you will bitch, Im not naming names.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Mar 3 2011, 07:14 PM~20009062
> *ima be getting some of these real soon :biggrin: ...wat amp would yall recomend...ima get two 15's Series 9500
> *


DD 9500's or the name ripoff MTX's


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 3 2011, 09:23 PM~20010067
> *DD 9500's or the name ripoff MTX's
> *


DD 9500's


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

lmao


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

dont know much about DD but they told me these are the DD 9500's ... :banghead:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper38+Mar 3 2011, 09:36 PM~20010143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are Konaki subs, not Digital Designs


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 3 2011, 10:08 PM~20010429
> *any quality amp that can do 25-3500w rms will be great for a single 9500...whats your price range for amps?
> those are Konaki subs, not Digital Designs
> *


 :0 :banghead: .............money's not a issue if i dont have enuff ill just save till i do....i'll rather do it right the first time than threw burn acouple amps :happysad:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 3 2011, 09:20 PM~20010035
> *I do believe that you are the one with the learning disability since not once have I harped about DC being made in the USA. If you could read you would see that I said
> You came in here bashing rusty as a person for no reason. I initially spoke on him as a person and the experience that I have had with his product. If his brand is so inferior and he is so far behind the times why cry like a bitch every five seconds and just let him fall on his face if everything you say is true.  Good for you and your amazing income situation and you very well may not be jealous but your actions show otherwise. And you are very wrong I don't have any sort of deal with him, I don't own his product, I don't sell it, I don't recommend it much, nor do I run it. Like I said I have my preferred brands and I believe that they are better than DC and SD and I'm not a bitch like you, I don't have to dickride and try to look cool online. Do a little reading. I don't need people to like me online, this isn't an e-popularity contest and I could give 2 shits about if Im liked respected or cool with anyone on any website. Think what you will bitch, Im not naming names.
> *


Are you still talking?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 4 2011, 11:09 AM~20013860
> *Are you still talking?
> *


truth hurts, now be a good woman and get back in the kitchen


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

Y sigue el baile


----------



## jorgeaguayo95 (Mar 5, 2011)

WHERE DID YOU PICK THOSE UP FROM?


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jorgeaguayo95_@Mar 4 2011, 08:36 PM~20017985
> *WHERE DID YOU PICK THOSE UP FROM?
> *


who you talking to


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 4 2011, 11:38 AM~20014018
> *truth hurts, now be a good woman and get back in the kitchen
> *


It does hurt, that's why you can't accept it. Are you a badass in real life or just on the internet?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 5 2011, 10:21 AM~20020921
> *It does hurt, that's why you can't accept it.  Are you a badass in real life or just on the internet?
> *


sorry missy but Im not in denial about anything, sadly the same cant be said for you.......


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 5 2011, 10:46 AM~20021016
> *sorry missy but Im not in denial about anything, sadly the same cant be said for you.......
> *


Has anybody ever told you, you argue like a 6 year old?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 6 2011, 11:59 AM~20027085
> *Has anybody ever told you, you argue like a 6 year old?
> *


nope


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

I dont know what the fuss is about but these fuckers slap hard....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Mar 6 2011, 10:03 PM~20030747
> *I dont know what the fuss is about but these fuckers slap hard....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 6 2011, 08:14 PM~20030851
> *:thumbsup:
> *





all I can tell you is that im going to be buying DC audio from now on for daily use but if I ever go competition wise I would consider Fi or something


----------



## Pistol Pete (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Feb 23 2011, 07:05 PM~19944536
> *FUCKEN A
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup road dog got a pic of the enclosure completed?


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 7 2011, 07:40 AM~20033708
> *sup road dog got a pic of the enclosure completed?
> *


ill upload in a little bit... I had to go sealed because wifey didnt take to kindly that a ported box was going to take up more then half the trunk space I have a 92 honda accord and its what we use for when we go buy groceries..... but hopefully as soon as I start working ill buy another car as a family car or what not then ill make a ported box for my honda..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Mar 7 2011, 09:55 AM~20034466
> *ill upload in a little bit... I had to go sealed because wifey didnt take to kindly that a ported box was going to take up more then half the trunk space I have a 92 honda accord and its what we use for when we go buy groceries..... but hopefully as soon as I  start working ill buy another car as a family car or what not then ill make a ported box for my honda..
> *


   i feel you on that one bro trust me my ported box in my daily takes alot of room but damn it hits hard as fuck,but i have 2 diamond audio 12s that look similar to fosgates and hit like 2 pissed off gorillas in my trunk but im runnin a nitro 1200w amp pushin em to


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

ANY UPDATES?


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 10 2011, 08:16 AM~20057882
> *ANY UPDATES?
> *


ill try to post a video and some pics


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Mar 10 2011, 11:57 AM~20059375
> *ill try to post a video and some pics
> *


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 11 2011, 01:57 PM~20068959
> *
> *


ill post some pics and a video today


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Mar 11 2011, 02:14 PM~20069051
> *ill post some pics and a video today
> *


10 days later :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 20 2011, 10:47 PM~20140194
> *10 days later  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 20 2011, 11:47 PM~20140194
> *10 days later  :biggrin:
> *


I havent had time and i got some nosey ass neighbors that as soon as i turn on the radio they complain and call the police i cant post some phone pics and vids but it aint going to be the best quality..


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 21 2011, 10:15 AM~20142134
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

Ok you poo toes here are some pics




























ill post some vids in a bit..


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Mar 21 2011, 04:32 PM~20145112
> *Ok you poo toes here are some pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: looks good playboy. :thumbsup: 


here's mine.....you've seen them already. but i thought i'd share with the rest of these folks.


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 21 2011, 06:05 PM~20145387
> *:cheesy:  looks good playboy.  :thumbsup:
> here's mine.....you've seen them already. but i thought i'd share with the rest of these folks.
> 
> ...


nice box.... here are some videos i just uploaded




















im still uploading a 5th video


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Mar 21 2011, 07:30 PM~20146824
> *nice box.... here are some videos i just uploaded
> 
> 
> ...



Fat Boys "can you feel it" :cheesy: looks like it hits pretty good for what your were going for within your budget. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 21 2011, 08:49 PM~20147007
> *Fat Boys "can you feel it"  :cheesy:  looks like it hits pretty good for what your were going for within your budget.  :thumbsup:
> *


:scrutinize:

the song is Dru Down "can you feel me".................. no ****



im happy with the results i be turning heads and setting off car alarms so its good for me.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

here is video #5


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Mar 21 2011, 07:55 PM~20147069
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> the song is Dru Down "can you feel me".................. no ****
> ...


my bad on the wrong song. but it sounds like he has the fat boys hook. and yes it does feel good to give your passengers a massage as you ride. no ****. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 21 2011, 09:15 PM~20147284
> *my bad on the wrong song. but it sounds like he has the fat boys hook. and yes it does feel good to give your passengers a massage as you ride. no ****.  :biggrin:
> *


any one in the back seat gets the most feel of the bass......


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Mar 21 2011, 08:11 PM~20147235
> *here is video #5
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Mar 21 2011, 08:18 PM~20147305
> *any one in the back seat gets the most feel of the bass......
> *


...that and a tingle in their ear drums. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Mar 21 2011, 06:32 PM~20145112
> *Ok you poo toes here are some pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 21 2011, 09:18 PM~20147310
> *:thumbsup:
> *


im seriously thinking about some dynamat but I dont think it would help much


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 21 2011, 09:19 PM~20147322
> *:wow:
> *


:boink:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Mar 21 2011, 10:20 PM~20147334
> *:boink:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :h5:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 21 2011, 09:21 PM~20147343
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :h5:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Mar 21 2011, 08:20 PM~20147327
> *im seriously thinking about some dynamat but I dont think it would help much
> *


i need some for my quarter panels.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 21 2011, 08:21 PM~20147343
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :h5:
> *


what up nikka? what up wit dat wagon? :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Mar 21 2011, 05:32 PM~20145112
> *Ok you poo toes here are some pics
> 
> 
> ...












hey poo toe. was it too difficult for u to make a ported box? :squint:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 24 2011, 10:59 PM~20175347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nope it was not... wifey didnt like the fact that going ported was going to take up more then half the trunk space in my car... :happysad:


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

JL Audio 13w7's

FTR


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Mar 25 2011, 01:25 PM~20177820
> *nope it was not... wifey didnt like the fact that going ported was going to take up more then half the trunk space in my car... :happysad:
> *


Did you explain to her the overwhelming evidence of win in a ported enclosure verses sealed? :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:buttkick:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Mar 25 2011, 07:41 PM~20181607
> *Did you explain to her the overwhelming evidence of win in a ported enclosure verses sealed? :biggrin:
> *


yes but apparently she doesn't agree to the box taking up to much room


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 25 2011, 08:54 PM~20182290
> *:buttkick:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Mar 21 2011, 05:32 PM~20145112
> *Ok you poo toes here are some pics
> 
> 
> ...


looks good what did those run you? thinkin of gettin a single for the daily cause if i run 2 lord knows how much damage im liable to do :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Mar 26 2011, 12:54 AM~20184067
> *yes but apparently she doesn't agree to the box taking up to much room
> *


you should have esplained to here that the grocerys that dont fit in the remander of the trunk will more then easily fit in the back seat


----------

